# Tough times for Sacramento RT Light Rail



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 23, 2019)

Yesterday at about 9:38 pm local time, two Sacramento RT light rail consists - an inspection train (1 car consist, former Santa Clara VTA, by Canadian UTDC) and a revenue train (2 car consist, either by Siemens Düwag or CAF) collided with each other, when the revenue train rear-ended the inspection train. This closed the Blue Line north of Marconi Arcade LRT Station, as a result of the crash and investigation, and injured 27. A bus bridge was instituted between Marconi/Arcade and Watt/I-80. As of this morning, the bus bridge was shortened to between Marconi/Arcade and Roseville Road stations, with trains running between Roseville Road and Watt/I-80. Earlier in this afternoon, there was another bus bridge due to a traffic accident just north of downtown, affecting service across the American River, between Alkali Flat and Globe Avenue. The SacRT blue line has been effectively chopped up today, not to mention delays, partial cancellations, and bustitutions involving other segments in the last few weeks.


----------

